# Yellowstone Cutthroat



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm trying to wrap up my Utah Cutthroat Slam and I'm looking for suggestions from anyone who has caught the Yellowstone Cutthroat in Utah. A couple weeks ago I hit Johnson Creek while out hunting but no luck. This stream is very small and overgrown, so it was tough to fish. I'm sure all of the Raft River drainage tributaries are going to be small and somewhat overgrown. But I'm hoping for suggestions on other streams that might have a little better access. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The DWR has a list on where to have the best chance for a Yellowstone cutt on their website discussing the slam.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been catching Yellowstone cutts out of Electric lake for 30 years.
Was unaware that NO state record had ever been posted.

My son caught this guy 2 weeks ago. 
We ate it,
Then found out it would have been a solid submission for the state record!

The next one like this is going in the books.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> I've been catching Yellowstone cutts out of Electric lake for 30 years.
> Was unaware that NO state record had ever been posted.
> 
> My son caught this guy 2 weeks ago.
> ...


Since they don't want them they may of erased all the records of them.

Strawberry was full of them and some of them were big. The last one that I caught was out of Ferron Reservoir years ago during the deer hunt that went around 9 lbs.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Critter,
If I'm not mistaken, 
Those cutts in Strawberry, Farron and nost other Utah waters are Bear lake cutts?

A different sub-species I believe?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I heard they were Yellowstone and that is why the division wanted to get rid of them in just about all the waters. They then planted the Bonneville or Bear Lake Cuts.

Which ever what they went they sure did screw up a good fish that got big and was fun to catch..


You might be right Goofy, I just did some checking an saw that the state record Bonneville came out of Strawberry back in 1930, but I swear that they also had Yellowstone in there along with other waters.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

From the Utah Cutthroat Slam website, "One of the most iconic of cutthroat, the Yellowstone –Oncorhynchus clarkii bouvieri – has a very limited native range in Utah’s northwest corner. That being said, many Utah anglers have caught Yellowstone cutthroat throughout the state. Records show the first cutthroat from Yellowstone came to Utah in 1903 and were planted by Division of Wildlife Resources fisheries officials. The transplants have been caught by anglers at a variety of lakes and streams across the state. In fact, the state record cutthroat trout caught in 1930 at Strawberry Reservoir – all 26 pounds 12 ounces of it – was either a Yellowstone cutthroat or a mix between a Yellowstone and a Colorado River cutthroat. Strawberry, of course, is still known for its large cutthroat trout, but those fish are also not native to that watershed."

They used to put yellowstones all over back in the day.


----------



## joethecarpetcleaner (Nov 3, 2017)

goofy elk said:


> I've been catching Yellowstone cutts out of Electric lake for 30 years.
> Was unaware that NO state record had ever been posted.
> 
> My son caught this guy 2 weeks ago.
> ...


That's a big one, congrats!


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

Reach out to Brett Prettyman he is very helpful. His info is on the site. I wanted to catch the Yellowstone Cutt from Electric Lake as they are so readily available, but he said that was not one of the waters they accepted Yellowstones from for the slam. They are trying to introduce anglers to more native drainages for these fish I guess.


----------

